# 7 in 1 shot



## animal-luver (Mar 15, 2008)

what vaccines are included? 
are there any vaccines i should get her that is not included?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2008)

The vaccines included depend on the specific shot. Meriel's may be different from one produce by bayer, etc. I can guess all day what those 7 were and not tell you I know that for certain.

Look at the bottle the serum was in; it says.


Rabies will need to be given by a veterinarian at the proper age, as well as city licensing if that is required where you live.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I am sorry but too much crap for the immune system to cope. They say sold by making it easy on owners but it shuts the immune system down. Having a dog is expensive, but why compromise their immune system???? SORRY woulod not touch it with a 10 foot pole- put it that way... I follow Dr. Dodds ..


----------



## animal-luver (Mar 15, 2008)

already gave it to she's fine


----------



## Yorkie Fan (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't like combo shots, especially if it is more than just DHPP.
The immune system has to initiate a response to all of those viruses or bacteria and it is possible that that can negate immunity.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I have issues with over vaccinating and combo "shots" are really on my black list.
Whats done is done now, however I do suggest you find and read "Shots fired" by Denise Flaim in the Whole Dog Journal. It really gives alot of good information.


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)

borzoimom said:


> I am sorry but too much crap for the immune system to cope. They say sold by making it easy on owners but it shuts the immune system down. Having a dog is expensive, but why compromise their immune system???? SORRY woulod not touch it with a 10 foot pole- put it that way... I follow Dr. Dodds ..


Dito - that's the way of the future !! We have been overvaccinating our dogs.........


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

animal-luver said:


> what vaccines are included?
> are there any vaccines i should get her that is not included?


You are probably giving more vaccines then needed. IMO - All you need to give is DHPP. No more, no less. 

*I* do not give the following vaccinations. Corona, Lepto (can be fatal in small dogs), Lyme, Bordetella, or Giardia. 

Here's Dr. Jean Dodds DVM vaccination schedule.
http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html

I did a search for you, here's what's in the 7 in 1 vax.
http://www.vetvax.com/7wayvaccine.html


----------



## animal-luver (Mar 15, 2008)

well, i no that now that it was not (my dads and my best desicion) but she's fine it didn't hurt her but i wont give her anymore


----------

